# Compaq - Amd Turion Laptop



## yash20_shah (Jul 1, 2006)

i am thinking to buy compaq amd turion based laptop which is selling around for 45k. i went to its showroom and enquired about it. but the man their told me that their is a heat up problem with amd turion based compaq laptop. is it true ????


----------



## shovik (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah Compaq Laptops with AMD Turion  processor have a heating issue when exposed to long time work...

Though AMD Turion is totally for notebooks, but Intel Centrino mobile platform is the best you can get around in mobile computing.

Acer has some very good Laptops based on the Turion processor ::

Acer AS5003WLCi AMD Turion 64 ML-32 1.8GHz / 802.11b/g Wireless / 15.4-Inch WXGA / 512MB DDR / 60GB HDD / CDRW / DVD Combo / Windows XP Home / Notebook PC (Rs.28,647)

Acer Aspire AS5002WLMi AMD Turion 64 Mobile Technology ML-30 1.6GHz / 802.11b/g Wireless / 15.4-Inch XGA / 512MB DDR / 80 GB HDD / DVDRW / Windows XP Home / Notebook PC (Rs.35,942)

Other brands are also available ::
HP v2410us AMD Turion 64 ML-30 1.6GHz / 802.11g Wireless / 14-Inch XGA / 512MB DDR / 80GB HDD / DVD±RW DL / Windows XP Home / Notebook PC (Rs.43,315)

If you need info on Centrino Platform then post in this thread...

Hope my post would help you to decide to buy ur Laptop.

Regards,
Shovik.


----------



## yash20_shah (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks Shovik 
I would like to know about centrino platform.
i am currently thinking to buy a cheaper laptop based on celeron or amd turion
which would be better option.
the amd turion based acer is really cheap at 28k as u have told..


----------



## shovik (Jul 3, 2006)

If you wanna go for the Centrino platform the best bait for you is the Lenovo 3000 C100 which retails for around Rs.33,200. Its the good bang for your bucks. 

*www-604.ibm.com/webapp/wcs/stores/...18425042854&dualCurrId=1000105&catalogId=-356

And if you can afford a bit more then you can go for:

*www-604.ibm.com/webapp/wcs/stores/...18425042854&dualCurrId=1000105&catalogId=-356
which retails for Rs.43,800


Regards,
Shovik.


----------

